# Hygrolon false tree problem



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

So for my tall viv I am planning to make a large false tree with internal water and air conduits and for the bark (all or partially) I was planning on using hygrolon growth fabric, however I dont like the bionic look it has. Just not natural.

I just purchased 1m by 2M sheet of hygrolon... It was very expensive to get it to Canada. 90$ 


Questions
-Can I cover the surface of the hygrolon with some sort of naturalistic porous material and still retain the growth properties of the hygrolon?

Can I cut epiweb or ecoweb sheets to make them 1/3 of the thickness and use that to cover the hygrolon?

Should I just abandon the hygrolon idea and use eco or epiweb as the bark and use a drip feed to water the epiweb?


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

If you are willing to wait, you can get moss and other epiphytes to grow and conceal all visibility of the hygrolon. Conversely, if you just want patches with moss you can adhere small pieces in a random pattern on the surface.



spyder 1.0 said:


> So for my tall viv I am planning to make a large false tree with internal water and air conduits and for the bark (all or partially) I was planning on using hygrolon growth fabric, however I dont like the bionic look it has. Just not natural.
> 
> I just purchased 1m by 2M sheet of hygrolon... It was very expensive to get it to Canada. 90$
> 
> ...


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I may go that route and connect patches with wicks and have treebark for the majority of the tree.

Is there no way to thin the eco/epiweb? The only problem I see with using it to cover the hygrolon is that it would take a long time for the roots to reach the hygrolon layer.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

would you mind posting how you were able to get ahold of the hygrolon. ive been looking for a source in the states or a way to order it over here.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

skanderson said:


> would you mind posting how you were able to get ahold of the hygrolon. ive been looking for a source in the states or a way to order it over here.


You can contact Michael directly via email: [email protected]

There's no distributor in the states yet so you have to order direct from the company. They are based in Sweden.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

spyder 1.0 said:


> I may go that route and connect patches with wicks and have treebark for the majority of the tree.
> 
> Is there no way to thin the eco/epiweb? The only problem I see with using it to cover the hygrolon is that it would take a long time for the roots to reach the hygrolon layer.


Have you looked into greenwall fabric? It's cheaper than Hygrolon and available in the US. I've used it much like Hygrolon and it has more of a natural texture to me. I think Hygrolon needs to be completely covered in moss to look good due to the porous channels.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I purchased it from the distributor in the UK. I already have the sheet.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

andersonii85 said:


> Have you looked into greenwall fabric? It's cheaper than Hygrolon and available in the US. I've used it much like Hygrolon and it has more of a natural texture to me. I think Hygrolon needs to be completely covered in moss to look good due to the porous channels.


do you have any sort of links for the greenwall stuff. i had stuff on it once but lost it.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

pa.walt said:


> do you have any sort of links for the greenwall stuff. i had stuff on it once but lost it.


A google search under "moisture retention mat" will yield the results you need. Lots of different vendors sell at various sizes and thickness.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

andersonii85 did you get your stuff thru a hydroponics store/dealer. i read a post on this and it looked like a felt mat. sorry for going of track on the subject.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

forget about it just did a search. yep i have info on this mat somewhere. 
also spyder wouldn't the epiweb be good enouigh to keep moisture in it seems to me what i have seen of the hygrolon that its use is for thin flat surface cover like a sheet of moss on the side of a tree. i myself was thinking about trying this stuff some day.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

pa.walt said:


> forget about it just did a search. yep i have info on this mat somewhere.
> also spyder wouldn't the epiweb be good enouigh to keep moisture in it seems to me what i have seen of the hygrolon that its use is for thin flat surface cover like a sheet of moss on the side of a tree. i myself was thinking about trying this stuff some day.


The epiweb isn't great at wicking and spreading moisture while that's what the hygrolon is supposed to excel at.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

toksyn said:


> The epiweb isn't great at wicking and spreading moisture while that's what the hygrolon is supposed to excel at.


Exactly. The Hygrolon is supposed to be a wicking material, although, I believe it to be overpriced. Green wall mat can get the same effect for a fraction of the cost. 

I have been using an epiweb product for a while now and am not impressed with it moisture holding abilities. Plus, it's too thick to make good contours with. It's way more flexible when compared to tree fern fiber, but not as flexible as the green wall mat. Hygrolon (or green wall mat) would be a much better product for this. 

p.a.walt- some hydroponics stores carry the felt or something similar. I've only ordered it online.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

what is green wall mat?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

skanderson said:


> what is green wall mat?


It's a water wicking, recycled plastic product used for making green walls and roofs. I believe it was originally invented for green roofs. It doesn't decay and it comes in a variety of thicknesses depending on where you buy it from.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am having trouble finding this fabric under the name green mat or greenmat. Can we get a link to a description or a supplier please?


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I found the following on internet

DIY Greenwalls: DIY Greenwall Materials list
read down to moisture retention mat

also
Green Roof Solutions

just info I found on internet


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

search moisture retention mat like was mentioned. thats what i did.


----------

